# Leaves In My Hay Fields



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I have a 5 acre field and a 12 acre field that are both surrounded by forestland. Each autumn, the trees dump their leaves into the fields. You'd think they would decompose or just blow away over the winter but it doesn't happen. Every spring, the perimeter of each field (about 100 feet in) is covered with leaves.

Two things I can think of:

1) Set the wheel rake up to work in one direction & rake them back into the woods - then hope they stay there.

2) Rake them into windrows & then burn.

Surely, I'm not the only one with this problem. What's everyone else do?

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have same problem. Never taken either of the measures you were thinking to resolve. 
I just kind of "leave" them and deal with it. Lol
After cutting tedding, raking and baling, I barely see any leaves.
If you were to do either measure, I'd burn them. Rake to the edge and they'll be blown right back into your field. You know how that works.....
It has been extremely windy in SE PA lately.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ignore em and make hay.

Best bet might be to find an old silage blower, then make a three point hitch for it, mount it behind the tractor then loosen the bolts for the outer band and rotate the discharge downward and voila, leaf blower from hell.


----------

